# Dudeybaba



## raychmumtobe

Hi ladies.
I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with dudybaba mei tai's.

I have some dudeybaba minkys and I have nothing but positive comments. They also have nothing but excellent reviews on several forums, so am wondering if the mei tais would be worth trying out? 

Does anyone have any experiences with these?
Or should I just get 1 and try it myself?


----------



## raychmumtobe

Bump


Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## peanut08

Never heard of them hun but i would like look, do you have a link? :)


----------



## raychmumtobe

https://dudeybaba.co.uk/

I emailed them and they said that the mei tai's are currently out of stock and that they are going to start doing velcro minkies soon, also that they are mass produced in taiwan as they have alot of orders. But they are produced to excellent standard. 

I actually found someone selling one of their mei tai's on ebay and asked her for a reveiw as i was planning to buy one new, and she said they were really good and very comfortable. Though im not sure if she might have just been trying to sell it to me. :haha:


----------



## peanut08

Had a peek and its very pretty but i wouldnt expect too much for that price really and i dont know if it would last if you were using it daily? But you wont know if you dont try it, i would be tempted to buy the ebay one as i am sure you would get most of your money back if you didnt think much of it. 

The nappies look fab too, tempted to try some myself;)


----------



## raychmumtobe

i do recommend the minky poppers, the cotton ones arent as good, but the minkies are brill. And the minky velcro are brill too, i prefer velcro to poppers too, so cant wait for some more of those. :thumbup: Have a look online at the reviews for dudeybaba nappies. I havent found a bad one yet, and the price is amazing. 

I thought the same about the mei tei, but ive found a different one on ebay, that isnt dudeybaba that im bidding on anyway. I probably wont be using it all the time, as i have a wrapsody and a close carrier already, and really love both, but really want a pretty one for occasional use and that will be quicker to put on when im in a rush iykwim. i think i may be addicted to carriers and fluff bums :haha:


----------



## peanut08

Me too, i have not long spent a bomb on WN fluff so i must invest in some cheapies now
;) and i am only just starting my regular babywearing as my lo hated it before he started teething. But now wants to be carried all the time and hates the bugaboo. I tried a friends mei tai and loved it, now just waiting for mine to come in the post


----------



## raychmumtobe

double post


----------



## raychmumtobe

Glad im not the only one with an addiction :haha: 
And to think i thought cloth bumming and babywearing was hardwork and wouldnt try it... 
How wrong was I? :dohh: 
Now i wouldnt do anything else. :thumbup:


----------



## Lovedang

I bought one of dudeybaba nappies from their website. It looks fab. I tried on my baby yesterday and it was brillant. It did not leak at all. I am thinking of ordering some more. How many do I need? How many nappies did you buy?


----------



## raychmumtobe

Lovedang said:


> I bought one of dudeybaba nappies from their website. It looks fab. I tried on my baby yesterday and it was brillant. It did not leak at all. I am thinking of ordering some more. How many do I need? How many nappies did you buy?


I started off with 2 of them, and am now building a small collection, I have 5 dudeybaba minky poppers, 4 tots bots, 4 unlabelled nappies and one blueberry minky. I have enough now, and dont seem to need any more, so id say you'll need about 12. But the dudeybaba's are just as good as the blueberry minky, and that one cost me 22.50.. the dudeybaba's were 2.75 each. The math speaks for itself. :haha:


----------



## Lovedang

Brillant. I will get them today;) Thank you very much.


----------

